# Berlin Ride



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.region16.org/2012PDF/2012MaynesboroStudMemorialRideEntryForm2.pdf

Maynesboro Stud Memorial Ride draws the horse world's attention to Berlin

since there seems to be a few New Englanders around.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like fun. Look forward to the ride report!


----------

